# Herzlich willkommen in der Creative Lounge!



## Thomas Lindner (21. April 2004)

Hallo Freunde der gepflegten Unterhaltung!

Hier ist euer neues Forum für nette Unterhaltungen und eventuell auch anregende
Diskussionen zum Thema Grafik, Design, Kunst, Layout und artverwandten Bereichen.

Um den Smalltalk aus den Foren der Grafik Ecke auszugliedern, haben wir diesen
neuen Bereich für euch eingerichtet und hoffen jetzt auf rege Beteiligung.
Jetzt müssen Fragen, die nicht programmspezifisch sind, nicht mehr auf das
Smalltalkforum ausgelagert werden.

Für ein "Miteinander" haben wir einige wenige Regeln, die wir sehr locker halten
möchten und auch gerne so einfach behalten möchten. Es liegt also an euch,
ob wir hier alle miteinander klar kommen.

Schwerpunktmäßig gibt es nur einen wichtigen Punkt:

Die "Creative Lounge" ist für fachbezogenen Smalltalk (siehe oben),
aber nicht für Previews, Jobangebote, Webseitenbewertung und Ähnliches gedacht.

Kurzum: Die "Creative Lounge" ist kein Showroom für eigene Werke.

Erlaubt ist alles was nicht unerwünscht ist, also nicht gegen die Nutzungsregeln
oder Netiquette verstößt. Es wird jedoch darum gebeten, spezielle Fragen zu
Programmen ("Wie geht das...") weiterhin in den jeweiligen Foren zu stellen.

Ein Beispiel für Diskussionen in diesem Forum könnte das neueste Werbeplakat
von "BOSS" sein oder die Frage ob sich der neue Style von XY eurer Meinung nach
durchsetzen wird und warum.

Anregungen, bzw. selbst eröffnete Diskussionen sind explizit erwünscht und erlaubt.

Als nett gemeinter Hinweis:

Achtet bitte besonders hier, wie auch in allen anderen Foren,
auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung, weil jene das Lesen längerer
Textpassagen sehr erleichtert.

Wenn Ihr Wünsche oder Fragen habt so könnt Ihr die im Feedbackthread  gerne loswerden. Wir werden versuchen, Wünsche, Kritik oder Ähnliches umzusetzen,
so diese realisierbar sind.


----------

